# Womens bow question



## Bionicrooster (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi girls! I have a question, my fiancee wants to get into archery (since I spend so much time shooting). I haven't yet figured out her draw length (around 23" I think). But I hunt, so my bows are camo, she would want something 'pretty'. Any suggestions on a nice shooting beginners bow that comes in colors other than camo?

Thanks!


----------



## jefbo (Dec 4, 2005)

bowtech equalizer is a nice bow for ladies or people with shorter draws


----------



## GlowbugAng (Jul 23, 2003)

Hey Bionic Rooster,

I'm pretty short on draw length too. The good news is, bow companies seem to be taking notice that we don't all have long draws, or even average draw lengths, and they're making more to fit us short girls.

To be honest, Hoyt probably makes the widest range of bows that I can shoot (I'm 24.5"). Ironically, I've never even shot a Hoyt. I currently shoot a Mathews LX and I have a Bowtech Equalizer on the way. 

Of course these are higher end bows, not really "beginner" bows. I would even suggest you look through the classifieds here on AT. You can pick up a higher end bow for a little less money.

Thanks for bringing another woman into the sport, we need more of them. And good luck with your new shooting partner.


----------



## OK_Archer (May 25, 2006)

Hi, I am new to archery too. I looked at researched so many differnent bows and talk to a few of the ladies here. I finally decided on the Hoyt Lazer Tec. In my Opinion it is good first bow. :teeth: Good Luck!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

My first bow; Hoyt Ultrasport 23-26 draw, 40-50#, 2nd bow, Hoyt Ultramag 24-26.5 draw, 30-40#. Hoyt has a new one out , Selena, i think. i believe they have color options. I'm real happy with my Hoyt, but i hear alot of buzz about the Bowtech's. Just make sure you buy from a reputable pro shop where they will fit the bow to her.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

She needs a pink or purple Martin Tigress


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey Joel you beat me to it :wink: 

Martin makes an awesome bow, great price, even better customer service and they shoot like a dream. The bow's are really adjustable with weight and draw length so for a woman just starting out this is definitely your best bet  Good luck!!!!!


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Dang.........late again. 


Another vote for the Martin!!!! They are great shooting bows and she can get a pretty one. :nod:


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

I shoot the Equalizer and the nice thing about that bow is that you can change the draw if need be. I also have a Hoyt Pro Elite on order right now. Hoyt does have a lot of bows that will come in short draw. The best thing you can do for her is take her with you and see if you can find a pro shop where she can shoot some bows and pick out the one she likes best. Best of luck to both of you.


----------



## bluesun7602 (Aug 23, 2005)

my vote is for a hoyt. i just got the selena-- it's pricey but i love love love it. i got mine in 40-50 # with a draw length of 23.5 - 26... but i've never really shot anything other brand than hoyt so i'm a bit biased. :wink: 

i hope she's not left handed... because i can tell you that LH's are very hard to come by to just "shoot to see if you like it" as they say.


----------



## Ms.Sapphire (Dec 15, 2004)

My vote is for the Hoyt also! I have a V-tec in red! Absolutely beautiful! Tons of color options. 

It helps that I have cute things to go along with it also (fletchings, quiver, etc.)...You know you gotta look good while you're shooting...

She'll build up muscle fast, I started at 35# August 04 and I was shooting around 50# by summer of 05.....keep it in mind....


----------



## Huntin'Honey24 (May 6, 2006)

I shoot a Hoyt Trykon, my draw length is right at 25", the Hoyt Selena is available in 22 1/2"-28 1/2 ". The inferno red is one bad color! If I had enough money for two bows I would get the trykon in the inferno or the gold! Also I know a guy who makes some great colored strings to match your bow! www.strikeforcearchery.com

His wife shoots a Matthews Prestige and her string color is red and purple!! Not to mention his strings are awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoBob (May 24, 2005)

In my opinion there is no advantage to buying a full grown adult a "beginners bow". In the long run you'll spend way more money upgrading to better equipment than you will if you just buy the best equipment you can possibly afford now.
Why buy 2-3 bows upgrading with all the upgrades in rests, sights etc. along the way when you can just buy good equipment to start with and not have to worry about upgrading later.
If she decides archery just isn't for her your not really out any more money either as it will sell for a higher price than the cheap stuff.
I got my woman a hoyt selena for her first bow and we couldn't be any happier with it. I had her pull some bows back and with proper form she could just barely pull 40 lbs. so I got her a 40-50 lb. draw so she would have some room to crank it up as she gets stronger. After just a few days she was pulling 40 like she'd been doing it for years.
I do believe that there is a certain embarassment factor with alot of women too as far as having to shoot with a glorified "kids" bow. And anything that might decrease the fun and wow factor is also going to decrease her enjoyment of archery and her desire to continue on with it.

Just my 2 cents worth (learned from a bit of experience) :zip:


----------



## Hoytsmama (May 11, 2006)

I have a shorter draw length as well, 24". I shoot a Hoyt Sierratec 40-50lb for hunting and I just got a Hoyt Selena 30-40 lb for target. I have to say, I really like the Sierratec, but I love my new Selena. It's awesome! It is a little pricey, but well worth the money.  :


----------



## jackcoad (May 7, 2003)

check out Alpine Archery, especially the Micro Extreme and the new top of the line the Avalanche which comes camo and target colors.


----------



## Huntin'Honey24 (May 6, 2006)

I agree with JoBob, I spent money on a Fred Bear Badge, and by the time that deer season came in to play, I had already worn the bow out by shooting 46 pounds with it and 30 arrows a day!! Go for a quality bow that can hold up to wear and tear that a beginner might throw on it! Most of the cams on better bows are guaranteed! Definitely would go for a good one! Just my experience with it so far!


----------



## 3D Princess (Apr 3, 2006)

As you all know I shoot the Bowtech Equalizer! Mine is camo, but my friend has a chrome one and it is really something to look at! She is always getting comments on it!


----------



## brandy_bubba22 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Mathews*

I personally like the Mathews bows. I have a Mustang and an SQ2. My Mustang is for competition with a 22in. My SQ2 I just got and it is for hunting. Its draw length is a 23. Just by pulling it back, my husband and I think it is set at about 40. I know the Mustangs come in some pretty colors. My is black cherry. I also agree with not really buying a beginners bow. That's what I did and within a few months, I upgraded, then upgraded again, then finally spent the money on a Mathews. I think I would have been happier and much more confident from the beginning if I had a bow that was of better quality! Good luck!


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

I have compared my BowTech Alleg. to the Equalizer. My EQ has better balance and SMOKES!!! For a shorter draw person it is the bow you MUST try:wink: Just point and shoot 

Samantha


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

bowtech_babe said:


> I have compared my BowTech Alleg. to the Equalizer. My EQ has better balance and SMOKES!!! For a shorter draw person it is the bow you MUST try:wink: Just point and shoot
> 
> Samantha



I agree Sam...I love my Equalizer


----------



## SW Iowa Hunter (Apr 11, 2005)

> In my opinion there is no advantage to buying a full grown adult a "beginners bow". In the long run you'll spend way more money upgrading to better equipment than you will if you just buy the best equipment you can possibly afford now.
> Why buy 2-3 bows upgrading with all the upgrades in rests, sights etc. along the way when you can just buy good equipment to start with and not have to worry about upgrading later.
> If she decides archery just isn't for her your not really out any more money either as it will sell for a higher price than the cheap stuff.
> I got my woman a hoyt selena for her first bow and we couldn't be any happier with it. I had her pull some bows back and with proper form she could just barely pull 40 lbs. so I got her a 40-50 lb. draw so she would have some room to crank it up as she gets stronger. After just a few days she was pulling 40 like she'd been doing it for years.
> ...



Totally agree with the above text. I bought my wife a Mathews genesis to start with spent more than $300 for the set up with bow, sight, WB rest, arrows. Found out the non specific draw length was a problem so the bow went on the shelf and we went to a Jennings Rackmaster, great starter bow but once again $350 dollar set up with the bow, drop away rest, arrows. 
Both bows were a great idea but they were starter bows. 

I could have put the same money in an Equalizer which is her current bow. The difference would be that the speed of the bow helps so much in the judging of distance. Her Rackmaster had a 20 inch drop from 20 to 30 yards the Equalizer is 7 to 8 inches. If she is off a yard or two it is not such a big deal. You could count the time it took for her arrow to reach a 40 yard target with old bow now it is right in there with everyone else. 

Her confidence has went up, she is practicing on her own during her days off, she is correcting my bow form. If you are serious about getting her into archery buy her the best equipment out there. It is easy for us 29 inch draw and 65 pound draw guys to find a good bow and compete but it is very difficult for a women to compete with you when she is 25 inch draw length and 40 lb pull like my wife.

The investment may seem like alot now but it is so much fun to go to the tournaments with her and listen to my buddies crying about how thier wifes are complaining about all the time they spend shooting.


----------



## dodgewoman98 (May 9, 2006)

I will have to go along with brandy bubba22 i started out with a browning and could not get confidence out of it so then i went with a hoyt and still did not feel all the comftorable with it. I just ordered a mathews mustang in blueberry over the weekend and i am very excited. I shot one alot and fell in love with it. Iif i would have just got it in the first place i could have saved money and might not have lost interest because i never had any confidence. So i am going to start all over. Hope this helps ya.


----------



## shorty (Apr 18, 2004)

I am shoot a hoyt Seirratec right now till I get my hunting bow from elite archery call the Ice. The Hoyt Selena is a good bow.


----------



## Bionicrooster (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I am leaning towards the Marting or Hoyt. Gonna have to let her shoot a few and see what she likes!


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

ok I think I have narrowed it down to the martin sabre with tru arc cams.

I was thinking about the tigress , as it it is lighter, but for about the same price the sabre is 45 feet per second faster 

what do you guys think?

I was also looking at hoyt selena, as she likes the look better, but for thinking about resale, I dont like the fact that with hoyts cam and half,not one cam covers the entire range, a person buying would have to possibly purchase a new set of cams if they fell outside og the small cam i would have on for my wife 


let me know if anyone knows if the sabre tru arc is a good choice, anyone have one?

Thanks

Francis


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

oh , my choices were a little limited because
she seems to be right at 25 inches, however until i get that figured out for sure i would a little leway in the other direction, so something that goes slightly below 25 is important this time around.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

Re: consideration of wt. of the bows such as Sabre vs. Tigress... what is the lady's upper body strength? If she isn't used to picking up and holding heavy objects, holding wt. for extended time, and walking around carrying wt, the lighter bow will be more fun and less intimidating to her, at least initially.

If she's pretty athletic and has good shoulder/arm strength and is comfortable with the heavier wt., the heavier bow is potentially more stable, although the lighter bows can be extremely stable too.

Personally, even though I have pretty good upper body strength (for a girl! ) I still prefer a lighter bow vs. heavy. I have stayed with the Martin Phantom 2 (would certainly consider the P3 too) because the bow is still a decent wt. to hold up at arm's length while shooting, plus carry around outdoor courses, 3-D shoots etc, even with the rest, sight, and other goodies. At least a few men have picked the lighter bows such as Phantom for that same reason, and they were pretty strong guys... The bottom line is the lady will need to ENJOY archery!  So, my recommendation, if all other major issues such as draw length and draw wt. can be accomodated, is to go with the lighter wt. bow. But, that's just my opinion! 

Best of luck to you and the lady!  Outdoor Gal


----------



## shakin_peach (Jun 17, 2006)

I to agree with not buying an adult a beginners bow. I started out 10 years ago with a Browning Micro Midas, then went to a Bowtech Extreme SD and I just sold my Hoyt Havoctec (Flame) all 25in. draw length and 30 to 40 peak. I just ordered the Bowtech Equalizer (Chrome) same draw length but 40 to 50. I found the more i shot the easier it got and was upgrading. It can get pretty pricey. Take her to a reputable pro shop and they can properly fit her. There are alot of pretty colors out there. I really had a hard time deciding on which one I wanted but from what ive been hearing I wont be disapointed with the chrome. Good luck with finding your girl a bow and its nice to see another woman getting into the sport. Not to mention I enjoy spending the quality time my husband and I have shooting together.:smile:


----------



## Felicity (Jun 28, 2006)

*I'm a hoyt girl*

Just bought a new TurboTec after shooting a viper for 7 years. My draw lenght is only 25 it's a pretty sweet little bow. Probably not what you want to start out the gate with. I do have a friend that shoots the Tigress and she really likes it to. I would just go out and start shopping around.


----------

